# Cart type? driving training tips



## rowangoat (Jun 17, 2009)

What type of cart is best to use when training? a 2 wheeled cart ore a 4 wheeled cart? And how do you go about training him to drive? whenever I get into the 4 wheeled cart that I have he turns around and almost flips the cart over.


----------



## tiger408 (Jan 13, 2009)

I think the best would be a three wheeled cart like is shown in this thread viewtopic.php?f=7&t=98

From what I have been told... teach them ground driving first and make sure they understand and follow the commands before hooking them to a cart or wagon. With a two wheeled cart you have to make sure that it is right size for your goat and that it is balanced right so that the weight isn't pushing down on them... or pulling up on them. Wagons work good for when they are in tandem or when you lead them... as you said.. not too good for sharp turns. The three wheeled cart is great because it keeps the weight off the goat while still giving good maneuverability.

We're in the process of getting materials together to build one of the three wheeled carts and/or a nice goat sized wagon. Haven't started on the driving training yet though. Keep us posted on how the training is going with yours. I am very interested in others experiences as no one in my area ... at least not that I know of.... used their goats for packing or carting... well, other than me and then I get really odd looks sometimes LOL


----------



## rowangoat (Jun 17, 2009)

Thanks for the addvice!
My problem is that my goat is very attached to me and he always wants to be right next to me, so he is great with driving if you straddle him so that way he can feel that I am there. But as soon as I get into the cart he trys to follow me which flips the cart =(. He pulls the cart fine if someone else is sitting in the cart and I am walking out in front of him. I have no idea how to teach him to understand that I am not going to leave him and that he dosent have to stand with me the whole time.


----------



## tiger408 (Jan 13, 2009)

Do you have someone that could help you with the ground training? 

Have them walk/lead him while you walk behind with the reins and give the commands. They can help reinforce the commands by leading him accordingly until he gets the hang of it. That should help with the "always wanting to be right next to you" problem too. Also, I would use a halter during ground training because the person leading would have much more control than if leading with a collar. 

Oh and lots and lots of praise for EVERY thing they do that you want... immediate praise for every little thing... especially if he is that bonded to you. I don't use treats too often during training... I used to but then the goats wanted to mug everyone looking for treats. If you do use treats... don't use anything that you would pack for your own lunch. I learned that one the hard way. LOL


----------



## Stoneyridge (Apr 21, 2009)

Rowan,

Just stick with it - your goat will eventually figure out it's o.k. for you to be behind him. The suggestion to have someone else lead is great. If you can't do that, you might try ground-driving while the wagon is attached (walking beside the wagon). This way, you would have better control, and could correct his position quicker and easier if needed.

I managed to train my wether to pull/drive. When I first started working with him, he was terrified of people. Now, I can't get him away from me! I bought a garden wagon, removed the handle and replaced it with shafts. It works really well for doing small farm chores without the noise of the tractor. I'm now trying to convince my husband to build a team wagon that I can actually ride in

Good luck - goat carting is SO much fun!

Diane in KY


----------

